# Best espresso grinder around £250?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking for some advice on the best espresso grinder for around £250 - it needs to be small and I don't want any sort of storage or dosing container. I'm thinking its going to be a mignon but wanted to test the water with forum members before I start looking. I should also add that I'd quite like something fairly new if not brand new.

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon ticks your boxes.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Another thumbs up from me for the Mignon. BB sell it with the short hopper which helps keep it really neat height wise (as well as being very small overall). You won't find many (if any) bad things said about about the Mignon.....


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

A lot of people grind into a separate container with a Mignon to break up clumps and aid distribution. If this is what you mean by "no dosing container" it might be worth considering. You could just use a dosing collar (catcha or whiteyj 3D printed funnel) and shake and stir until you're satisfied.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

+1 for the Mignon


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I got the mignon for all the reasons you state and more.

Couldnt be happier.

If you do decide on getting one new you will then look into where you get it from.

I got mine from BellaBarista.

I think i could have saved maybe £20 getting it elsewhere, but I think it would have come from overseas and I thought about "what if i have a issue"? Id have to pay to send it back,, and all that transcontinental travel, how couriers handle things now leaves a lot to be desired.

Also with BellaBarista you get a spare set of burrs, an extended 3 years transferable warranty and some free beans + their legendary pre and after sales, which hopefully you wont ever need, but it gives peace of mind.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I got the mignon for all the reasons you state and more.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much I will indeed get it from BB. I'm going for the pale blue.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just need to sell the encore to fund it but no interest yet. It's a bargain, there must be someone out there, just got to find them


----------



## ayush12345 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks.

I was looking for something similar. I am travelling to UK the end of November. definitely going to look into it.

AK


----------

